# process speed in development



## magician john (Dec 13, 2017)

Operating System:high sierra
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Classic

Since upgrading to Classic, which is supposed to be much quicker, I have noticed there is much more of a time lag between moving a slider and the effect on the screen. e.g. exposure or shadows etc. It seems a few seconds delay. Is this something that others are finding and has it been reported to Adobe?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 14, 2017)

Are you updated to 7.1 John, which was released a day or so ago?


----------



## magician john (Dec 14, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Are you updated to 7.1 John, which was released a day or so ago?


Not yet, I always wait a few days to see what others experience before I update, as  know that I am no expert if things go a bit wonky!


----------



## magician john (Dec 14, 2017)

magician john said:


> Not yet, I always wait a few days to see what others experience before I update, as  know that I am no expert if things go a bit wonky!


Victoria,  Was this situation a general one that others have experienced as well. Are the new updates ok for me to update and should they have sorted out this situation?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 14, 2017)

7.1's looking good, and seems to have cleared up a lot of the issues in 7.0. I'm not certain this was exactly the same as some others have been experiencing, but most seem to agree that 7.1's better than 7.0.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Dec 14, 2017)

Also, check whether your GPU is still in use (or not) as it was pre-upgrade. There were changes in 7.x in GPU usage and it is worth checking, including turning it off and on and trying each way and/or upgrading to the new drivers from your card vendor, if any.  The GPU is used in slider response (if on).


----------



## magician john (Dec 14, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> 7.1's looking good, and seems to have cleared up a lot of the issues in 7.0. I'm not certain this was exactly the same as some others have been experiencing, but most seem to agree that 7.1's better than 7.0.


thanks Victoria.


Ferguson said:


> Also, check whether your GPU is still in use (or not) as it was pre-upgrade. There were changes in 7.x in GPU usage and it is worth checking, including turning it off and on and trying each way and/or upgrading to the new drivers from your card vendor, if any.  The GPU is used in slider response (if on).


Can you take me through the steps for where and how I check as don't understand.
thanks


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Dec 14, 2017)

Start by going back in time (or if you have the old version installed  ) to find out what it said before.

Go to Edit, Preferences, Performance, and see the box "Use Graphics Processor".   

If in upgrading that went from checked to unchecked (or vice versa perhaps but less likely) that can cause a slowdown.  If it cannot be checked (it usually gives some message there), it is a sign your graphics processor cannot be used with Adobe. Upgrading drivers is one possible fix to that.

For most people having that turned on gives better develop performance (smoother sliders especially).  Having it stop working (the new LR version uses different sorts of calls so that is possible in the upgrade) can slow things down.

For some people they find their specific device actually makes it worse, so for them if it went from off to on, it could make things worse.  That's rare, but possible, so if having it on performs badly it is worth trying turning it off and see what happens.

Putting in the latest and greatest drivers from the GPU manufacturer is almost always a good thing (of course, there are rare cases where a vendor releases something broken, but much more likely the old versions have problems).


----------



## magician john (Dec 15, 2017)

Ferguson said:


> Start by going back in time (or if you have the old version installed  ) to find out what it said before.
> 
> Go to Edit, Preferences, Performance, and see the box "Use Graphics Processor".
> 
> ...


Thank Ferguson,
Have checked now and the UGP box is ticked. I did upgrade last night though to 7.1, so unsure whether it was ticked before I upgraded. Will keep an eye on it though.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Dec 15, 2017)

magician john said:


> Thank Ferguson,
> Have checked now and the UGP box is ticked. I did upgrade last night though to 7.1, so unsure whether it was ticked before I upgraded. Will keep an eye on it though.


My guess is then that the GPU is not the issue.

The LR 7 version may have unchecked it, I do not think it would check it.  I am not aware of anything in 7.1 to affect it.  So if it's checked now it was likely there in LR 6.

It's remotely possible your system runs faster with it off, you can try as an experiment (you do not even need to restart lightroom after changing it), but my guess is GPU is not the cause of your new performance issues.


----------



## Dan Marchant (Dec 16, 2017)

On two occasions I have had serious performance problems after updates (Win not Mac). Checked all the usual optimisation advise and everything was set as it should be. Uninstalled LR and did a fresh install (rather than update) and the performance issues cleared up.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 16, 2017)

That's good to know Dan!


----------



## Zenon (Dec 25, 2017)

As far as the graphics driver I read that Mac always updates with the latest but you should check for PC. Not sure that is true. I have a Mac and a AMD Radeon HD 6750M. I have been to their site and all I find is Windows and Linux drivers. The auto detect tool is for a PC.


----------



## davidedric (Dec 26, 2017)

Windows is supposed to, but after a Windows upgrade a few days ago my wife's laptop began performing oddly, with some programs giving an odd error message related to rendering. Anyway, updating the graphics driver solved the problem.

Dave


----------

